# TFO Inshore series spinning rods



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive fished one on and off. Have rods i like better. I ve got a buddy whose broke a couple w hook sets ( i think he is trying to channel KVD) bass fishing. Dont forget to take care of your “ accountant” this holiday season!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Never fished one -but do fish a lot of TFO fly rods for my anglers... Gary Loomis designs all the TFO stuff...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't speak for their casting/spinning rods, but I think their fly rods are a great value.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm happy with the Korean made TFO SSS 764-1. Actually have one of the SSS and the replacement rod PSS 764-1. I keep them for friends to fish when passing through. I also use the SSS with a Stradic 2500 C4i when the reds absolutely refuse to take a fly during winter or when they are below the thermocline. I'm not a sinking line fly fisherman.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I fish one on a Cabo 50 as my main setup and really like it. Have hauled in a few big fish (50+ lbs) and a lot of smaller stuff on it. Nice balance, well built and nary a problem.


----------

